# Big Golden Tiles on Betty B, 2/14/11



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

We all (Philip, Mike and I) got the OK from the other halves to take advantage of the weather window and got out for a short trip on Monday. Didn't plan on doing much more than some deep dropping so we didn't leave the dock until after 10 sometime (bright and early!) and headed out to our bait stop. Didn't take long to make bait and kept headin out. Stop on a couple deep grouper rocks but the dogfish were so thick that after 3 drops we said screw it and headed to some deeper tile prospects. We got there around 2:00 and were done by 3:00 or so. By far the best golden tile action we've had yet with the average fish around 15lbs. We sent one down as the other came up and it was nonstop for an hour. The last 2 drops ended up being the prize drops. The bigger one is by far the largest tile we've caught to date. We didn't weigh it but I'll let you make some guesses on that one, its more fun that way.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

That is a nice one ,It would be worth calling it a day after pulling one like that in !!!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

very nice catch...i'm guessing near 40 lbs...


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

nice tiles . pretty work


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Beautiful fish. Thank for sharing the photo.


----------



## southbound (Mar 10, 2010)

Just curious, how are you getting your bait this time of year?


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

Very nice tile. Sounds like great day on the water. :thumbup:


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Great report. Be careful running out there that far at such an early time


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

Looks big enough in the picture..I didnt know they got that big, have caught some with Ms Yellowfin but never that large. Also what is your favorite way to cook them? Great picture. Congrats!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

superchicken said:


> Looks big enough in the picture..I didnt know they got that big, have caught some with Ms Yellowfin but never that large. Also what is your favorite way to cook them? Great picture. Congrats!


I haven't quite let him (Robert) in on a few things just yet, but I may eventually. Until then, heres a few more of Betty B's tile hall of fame


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

As much commision as you have made off him you should print a book for. I Again great catch. Can you at least give us a recipe? We caught a hake one day i cleaned it and the next time it will be bait!!!Only if its legal though.


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

Nice job as always Chris. Super fish yuummm.


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Some very nice GOLDENTILEFISH !!!. When we catch a 25 pound or so one, you can hear EUREKA loud and clear..... You guys have found a gold mine again. I also hear you about the dogfish. It got to the point of us reeling in 3 at a time I understand you moving out deeper. Thanks for the inspirational post and a picture of one mack daddy nugget. Gene


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Big ole fishies......Great job w/ the tiles! How deep were ya'll?

Congrats on a mess of dinner's!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Jason said:


> Big ole fishies......Great job w/ the tiles! How deep were ya'll?
> 
> Congrats on a mess of dinner's!!!!:thumbup:


Between 850-900ft


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

great haul of tiles. must be nice to go out and get "groceries" like that


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Chris now that i know you have been holding out on me I will have to come up with some way to put some pressure on you to cough up your secrets!! Awesome looking tiles!!

Robert


----------

